# So, what did you get for Valentine's day?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Me?

West Cost Customs T-shirt - 'cos I'm so street

West Cost Customs bottle opener/keyring - 'cos I like drinking on the street. :roll:

Aftershave.

You?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I haven't got it yet.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Roses, a CD, cuddly toy, a book, and I'm being taken for dinner tonight at a surprise location!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

carly said:


> Roses, a CD, cuddly toy, a book, and I'm being taken for dinner tonight at a surprise location!


I hate to spoil the suppried but its Mc Donalds :wink: :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Roses, a CD, cuddly toy, a book, and I'm being taken for dinner tonight at a surprise location!
> ...


 :lol: Well he did tell me to dress up...


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

carly said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > carly said:
> ...


What with red hair and a stripey jumper and trousers... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

carly said:


> Well he did tell me to dress up...


With all the stuff you got AND dinner out, I think you'll find he means the rubber nurse's uniform again!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Major Problem said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > Well he did tell me to dress up...
> ...


 [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I got a pack of rasberry jam doughnuts


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A pair of novelty socks and a packet of love hearts


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Adele 19 CD - Fantastic album - well recommended 8)

And a long sweet.....Toblerone


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Me?
> 
> West Cost Customs T-shirt - 'cos I'm so street


Have you been "Big Pimpin' " in it? :wink: :lol:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought the missus a bertie buzzer...deluxe model of course


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did anyone of you get SEX??? :evil:


----------



## redTT (Nov 16, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Did anyone of you get SEX??? :evil:


no that's why she's getting a buzzer...


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Nope

Didn't get a thing  
Bought flowers, chocs etc etc for my wife though
We do have an agreement not to subscribe to ridiculous commercialism like this and therefore won't buy eachother anything. But I always cave in (romantic at heart I suppose).


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i got her a bunch of roses and and a bouquet of balloons followed by a lovely meal at a awesome restaraunt.

i got s bottle of champers,


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I got a night out at Spamalot


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Did anyone of you get SEX??? :evil:


 :roll: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Did anyone of you get SEX??? :evil:


Yes.

And if the wife finds out she'll be furious.

Joke.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have to wait for mine :lol:  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Me?
> 
> West Cost Customs T-shirt - 'cos I'm so street
> 
> ...


Just some love and kindness.

Oh, and a bottle of Laurent Perrier Brut Rose.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I got feck all & am i bovvered?? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> I got feck all & am i bovvered?? :lol:


Yes. :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Fcuk all!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

A spotted dick <ahem!> :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I got feck all & am i bovvered?? :lol:
> ...


In fact nope, as i didn't buy anything either :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> A spotted dick <ahem!> :lol:


oooo errrrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

A TT-S on order


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


I know.

Does the conversation go soemthing like - "Everyday is like Valentines Day with you sweetheart. s other is little point in indulging the gift card manufacturers"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> A TT-S on order


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Dotti said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > A spotted dick <ahem!> :lol:
> ...


I can PM you some pictures if you like :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


Must be ill if it is spotted!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> So what did you get for Valentine's Day?


Peace, Freedom ,,, and a nice dinner in a super pub :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> > So what did you get for Valentine's Day?


Peace, Freedom ,,, and a nice dinner in a super pub :wink: [/quote

And loads of Cyber Hugs from them that know you.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Mucky tonsils :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > > So what did you get for Valentine's Day?
> ...


And real hugs frome the ones who celebrated with me 

And thanks for all the cyber hugs


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

I got a nice watch, I gave a wedding proposal... (and a card, hotel room, meal, a ring when we went shopping next day....etc!)

Worth mentioning that we aren't stupid enough to go a bundle like this every 14th Feb, only this particular one!

Started to read Dani's divorce thread earlier, had to stop before I got scared!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i got cuff links!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

penfold said:


> Started to read Dani's divorce thread earlier, had to stop before I got scared!


No need to get scared!!! 

As I said on the thread: I am not bitter and I have some good memories of my marriage (as well as bad ones). And I have two wonderful sons, now 28 and 30 years young, which I wouldn't have if I hadn't been married to Ron.

Apart from this I firmly believe that we meet people for a specifi reason; that's to learn from them. When the learning is over, we part again. That in my particular case the parting from my now-ex was extremely stressful was also part of a learning process for both of us. So it really is a win-win situation all round 8)


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Fair enough - good to see you're taking a philosophical view on it all!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

penfold said:


> Fair enough - good to see you're taking a philosophical view on it all!


 

So, just rememeber to come to my next cruise as* I am your area rep *


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Well that depends on whether or not I have a TT by then!

I can tell you for nowt I won't be turning up in my Pug diesel!  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

penfold said:


> Well that depends on whether or not I have a TT by then!
> 
> I can tell you for nowt I won't be turning up in my Pug diesel!  :lol:


A friend did exactly once - well, it was his sister's Pug; and he kept up with us!! His sister did say that her car was never the same agin :lol: :lol:


----------

